# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Maria Connor Sutherland (Samia Smith)

## tammyy2j

I've heard rumours of Maria cheating on Tyrone i think with that Nathan bloke but i also heard that Kelly sleeps with him.

Anyone hear anything about this?

----------


## Trinity

Is there anyone she wouldn't cheat with?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Maria's such a s**g!

----------


## Johnny Allen

You can't really blame her Tyronne is a doughnut

----------


## CrazyLea

nathans a bit of a man s**g aint he. and i like tyrone he's funny

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yeah but Nathan is fit

----------


## Charmed

I think Tyrone's really funny.But I really don't like Maria,she's so anoying

----------


## Luna

oh i hope she doesn't cheat poor tyrone

----------


## chance

dont know if she actualy goes through with it but her and nathan are in the garage flirting and he goes to kiss her,think shes just about to respond when tyrone walks in

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope she dont tyrone really loves her

----------


## tammyy2j

I am surprised Maria was so keen for sex with both Gary and Dr. Ali after losing the baby but as you mention I suppose we can expect another who is the daddy considering she cheated

----------


## mysangry

> I am surprised Maria was so keen for sex with both Gary and Dr. Ali after losing the baby but as you mention I suppose we can expect another who is the daddy considering she cheated


ah but she is the street bike, you know what they say if you fall off, you have to get back on the bike  :Searchme: 

 so is she up the duff again, good story  line would be that GAry finds out about her "session" with Ali, dumps her, then as Ali is leaving  he is not around to be a help.

so has Maria got a bun in the oven? :Embarrassment:  it would be good to see her struggle with two children as a single mum, not have them taking away as Abi's were but just
to show how hard it actually is and no your not able to dress upto the 9's :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

On Lorraine this morning it was mentioned that Maria has had relationships with 31 men in the 20 years she has been in Corrie  :Embarrassment: :

----------


## lizann

We?ve seen the car parking situation on the street getting worse recently, how interested is Maria in Sally?s crusade about the issue?

Maria?s not really interested, in fact she?s almost opposed to it as she thinks it will put customers off parking to come and use the salon and the barbers. It?s not until the problem directly impacts on her and Liam?s health that she takes up the mantle. 

What happens with Liam?

He?s had a bit of a chesty cough, he?s playing football on the street then suddenly he collapses struggling to breath. He?s taken to hospital and it turns out he?s had an asthma attack. The ambulance can?t get down the street because of all the cars parked there which makes it even scarier. At the hospital the doctor says his asthma could have been caused by pollution and because there?s been an increase in traffic and pollution on the street Maria just sees red. She?s fuming and it becomes her mission to get rid of all the vehicles causing the heavy pollution on the street.

What happens with the Underworld van?

Maria decides it?s a pollutant and needs to be off the street, she just loses it and smashes up the van with a crowbar. It was great fun to film, what other jobs are there where you get to let rip with a crowbar! She certainly doesn?t do things by halves.

What goes through her head when she sees Liam struggling to breathe?

She doesn?t know what?s going on, she just sees him gasping for air, struggling to breath and it?s terrifying. She knows he?s been a bit unwell but she just thought it was a chest infection so this really panics her. 

Do you enjoy playing this feistier side of Maria?

Yes it?s great to see feisty Maria back, we haven?t seen her for a while. It?s really fun and it?s a different side to her that we haven?t seen before, she?s usually fighting over a man but this time she?s fighting for her son and she?s definitely prepared to play the over protective parent.

And is it nice to work with Tina again? Do you think there?s still unfinished business with the pair over Gary?

It?s lovely to work with Tina again as we haven?t done much together for a while. I think Maria will always have half an eye on Sarah but they?re also sort of like family with Maria having worked with Audrey and David for so long. It?s a complex relationship.

Talking of complex relationships, how are Maria and Gary getting on?

I do think they really love each other but it?s definitely a flawed relationship. They?ve got this history together now though where Maria knows some of his darkest secrets so they?re kind of in it together like Bonnie and Clyde. She does love him but it?s definitely complicated.

Going forward, how will Maria cope with Liam?s condition?

She has to learn all about managing his condition, he needs inhalers, the prospect of another asthma attack is scary and Maria?s taking it really seriously. Our research team have worked alongside Asthma UK so we?ve had loats of advice on what Maria would need to do to support Liam.

----------

